# Jacknic's Big Love -- "Billy"



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well that is way better than eggs or even chocolate! Congratulations to you and your handsome boy.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Billy is so gorgeous, I just love his typey face! He's manly but oh so elegant. I'd love to have a puppy like him some day.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Billy!


----------

